# Rollerball design



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2007)

Does anyone know FOR SURE which, if any, of the CSUSA kits are using the "peckerhead" rollerball design???

PLEASE ANSWER QUICKLY, SINCE I AM PUTTING TOGETHER AN ORDER!!!!!

<center>*THANKS!!*</center>


----------



## mick (Sep 19, 2007)

Ed, the last Jr Statesman I ordered had the old type nib.( non peckerhead) These were the ones with the finial that can post the cap. I'm assuming they changed em back. I can't speak for the full size ones.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />Ed, the last Jr Statesman I ordered had the old type nib.( non peckerhead) These were the ones with the finial that can post the cap. I'm assuming they changed em back. I can't speak for the full size ones.



Mike,

Approximately how long ago was this???

Thanks for your input!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 19, 2007)

Ed the last one I ordered about 3 weeks ago the Jr. Statesmen posted were the old style and the Jr. Gents posted were peckerheads


----------



## mick (Sep 20, 2007)

Ed, it was about 5 weeks ago.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Does anyone know FOR SURE which, if any, of the CSUSA kits are using the "peckerhead" rollerball design???
> 
> PLEASE ANSWER QUICKLY, SINCE I AM PUTTING TOGETHER AN ORDER!!!!!
> ...


I order CSUSA kits all the time, the last was just a few weeks ago but don't know what a peckerhead is so can't help much.

I personally know a few peckerheads but they have nothing to do with pens![]


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2007)

The second photo on the original post of this thread shows the phallic (pecker head) rollerball holder.


----------



## bob393 (Sep 26, 2007)

OK; 
I don't know this one, What the heck is a pecker-head. 
Please no pun intended.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 26, 2007)

It's no longer needed.

I ordered, tomorrow I get to see what I got!!!

If it is that design, I will post a picture.  So, if you see no pictures, I am a HAPPY camper!!!!![][]


----------



## LouisQC (Sep 26, 2007)

Still, what's a peckerhead rollerball??


----------



## arioux (Sep 26, 2007)

Louis, 

Few mounts ago, CSU change the tip of most of their better pens to a model that many if not most of us just hated. Here is a photo of a "peckerhead" tip, taken from one of Randy's post, hope he don't mind.






<br />

Since then we hope that CSU will get back to the previous tip.  It seems like tehy did it for few models but it's not clear yet.  We will be more sure when the kits from this buy gets in.

Hope this help

Alfred

Alfred


----------



## Ligget (Sep 27, 2007)

Next time they (CSUSA) decide to make such an important design change I hope they consult the people who buy their product first![V]


----------



## johncrane (Sep 27, 2007)

"PeckerHead" sounds like a prize fighting chook's name, Bird fighting is popular in Taiwan maybe thats where it comes from, thats where most of our kits are made,Anyway looking at some of the Jr Gents  l got in a group buy back in Nov06 they have (PeckerHeads)the same as the photo Alferd is showing,l don't know if its good or bad l won't be telling any of my customers thats a pecker head pen tip. ED could you tell us if you or the customer has a problem with this tip.[?]


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 27, 2007)

I try not to inflict my OPINIONS on the group.

Most of what I type is fact-based and my opinions, I try to preface with "this is an opinion".

So, to try to be consistent, "this is an opinion".

1) CSUSA changed the design, but did NOT change the photos on the internet, so no one KNEW until they received the product.  (I suspect they considered the change insignificant, so they felt this was ok - I disagree.  If I am going to assemble and SELL the product, I'd like to know WHAT it is, BEFORE I buy it.
2) CSUSA agreed to "take back" any you sent back.  Of course, this necessitates shipping costs as well as inconvenience for which you will NOT be compensated.
3) The actual DESIGN is questionable - NOT BAD (IN MY OPINION!!!)  I CAN sell it, I would PREFER the older designs.
4) I was deciding whether to order 20 or 50 - the "special" only lasted until the following Monday (20% OFF).  So, I thought someone at CSUSA MIGHT respond, to encourage ME and OTHERS to buy 150% MORE product, that we consider MORE desireable.

Of course, this didn't happen.

I consider myself a student of marketing with over 30 years competing with Xerox, IBM, 3M (all household names) as well as a number of Japanese companies that have advertising budgets in the millions of dollars.  To compete, I NEED to SEIZE every opportunity.  I am always amazed at the opportunities for our sources that are overlooked on this site.

I repeat <b>"THIS IS MY OPINION", YOU ARE WELCOME TO DIFFER!!</b>

edited for spelling error that wasn't an error


----------



## johncrane (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks ED![]


----------

